# Happy 20th Birthday to Boeing 777



## jis (Jun 12, 2014)

On this day 20 years back was the maiden flight of the Boeing 777 at Paine Field.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 12, 2014)

jis said:


> My first flight on one was on one of these within months of its introduction on UA 906 from EWR to LHR.


United had EWR-LHR flights back then? Sounds more like a Continental route.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, UA flew the route back then. So did AA.

Will be interesting to see if the forthcoming 778 and 779 have a smooth launch like the 772s and 773s or a troubled launch like the 78x.


----------



## jis (Jun 12, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > My first flight on one was on one of these within months of its introduction on UA 906 from EWR to LHR.
> ...


Yes. For a very short while UA 1 and UA 2 also flew through EWR. So before the current Continental inherited non stop from DEL to EWR there was a period when you could fly on UA 1 DEL - LHR - EWR. There was a longer period when you could fly DEL - LHR UA1 and then LHR - EWR UA907. At that time UA 1 flew through JFK.

In the 90s Continental did not fly to LHR. Bermuda I prevented it from doing so. It started flying to LHR in 2008 as a result of the adoption of Bermuda II. Before that it flew to LGW, route inherited from PeopleExpress I believe.


----------



## saxman (Jun 12, 2014)

First ride for me was on United from ORD to SEA back in 2001. I'm guessing that flight continued to NRT from SEA. Sadly UA has pretty much given up on SEA and recently pulled the NRT route and DL has taken over. Still can't believe its been 20 years now. I remember watching news the videos about it's first flight as well.


----------



## railiner (Jun 13, 2014)

Seems like just yesterday, when the Triple Seven was introduced....

Took my first flight in one, in First Class on AA from JFK to NRT....talk about being spoiled....


----------



## RichardK (Jun 14, 2014)

The guy in the blue jacket near the end is Alan Mulally, who went on to become CEO of the Ford Motor Company in 2006. In 1994 he was CEO of Boeing Commercial Airplanes. He kept Ford out of bankruptcy unlike GM and Chrysler. Alan retired from Ford this month.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 16, 2014)

One of my favorite aviation memories is flying the 777 from NBO to LHR in 2004. In Nairobi, we boarded using external

stairs (not a jetbridge). Walking across the ramp to this enormous plane, and getting fairly close to those massive engines,

was a special treat. It really makes you appreciate the size of the 777. It's not just an overgrown 737, that's for sure.


----------

